# Les Hurdle



## LesHurdle (Jun 17, 2022)

I'm new........... been around for a while )
Always willing to learn


----------



## Markrs (Jun 17, 2022)

Welcome Les!


----------



## JJP (Jun 18, 2022)

Oh my goodness, there is a name I haven’t heard in years! Hi Les!
Jason Poss


----------



## devonmyles (Jun 18, 2022)

Is this Les, from Wimbledon Common?


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 18, 2022)

devonmyles said:


> Is this Les, from Wimbledon Common?


Les isn't a Womble is he? OMG!


----------



## LesHurdle (Jun 18, 2022)

Still kicking.......... no not the common although I will be there in November.......actually up a mountain near Los Angeles nowadays


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 18, 2022)

Hullo! Have fun in the chats, or eschew fun for efficiency, as you see fit!


----------



## LesHurdle (Jun 18, 2022)

toot toot I workd on many hit records but Wombling is the one people want to know about and yes Wombles were searched at gigs )))


----------



## Cyberic (Jun 18, 2022)

Welcome Les, great that you’re around. I recall recording you many times in Bryanston Street.

BTW many talk about the Wombles but far more credible is Boney M’s “Daddy Cool” etc. You playing live, no sequencers in those days! Kudos


----------



## LesHurdle (Jun 18, 2022)

I did?? Wow.


----------



## Cyberic (Jun 18, 2022)

LesHurdle said:


> I did?? Wow.


That’s what was said in the business at the time, you went over to Munich and did a load of stuff with Frank Farian.


----------



## devonmyles (Jun 18, 2022)

Cyberic said:


> That’s what was said in the business at the time, you went over to Munich and did a load of stuff with *Frank Farian.*



Frank F, an interesting character. I played Bass on his 'Daddy Cool' show over in Berlin that he had put together and was producing (2007).
I got to play those great Bass Lines played by Les.


----------



## LesHurdle (Jun 19, 2022)

Thank you......... I must admit my recollection is hazy.......... I worked mostly in Munich With Giorgio/Donna Summer etc.. also Saragossa Band, remember them? Roberta Kelly


----------



## LesHurdle (Jun 19, 2022)

received a note about not watching the thread ! What is that all about


----------



## LesHurdle (Jun 20, 2022)

anyone on this thread a PPL member?


----------



## Cyberic (Jun 21, 2022)

LesHurdle said:


> anyone on this thread a PPL member?


Yes, I am.


----------

